# ISPConfig Update Versionen überspringen?



## eeezy (5. Jan. 2008)

Hallo, hab schon gesucht aber es nicht eindeutig finden können. Ich habe noch 2.2.12 bei mir installiert und will natürlich mal langsam updaten. Nun meine Frage, kann ich direkt 2.2.18 installieren/updaten oder muß ich alle Zwischenversionen vorher updaten?

Danke


----------



## Till (5. Jan. 2008)

Ja, Du kannst die Zwischenversionen beim Update überspringen.


----------



## eeezy (5. Jan. 2008)

Wunderbar, vielen Dank. Dann werd ich mich heute abend wohl mal ran machen


----------

